# Wifi connection problem



## AzTeK (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi,

I encounter some difficulties with my USB wifi adapter : 
TRENDnet TEW-648UB

This hardware is handled by rsu(4) driver. In my first try I saw errors in dmesg about license, so I did what driver man page said by adding these lines in my /boot/loader.conf:


```
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
rsu-rtl8712fw_load="YES"
```

I  configured my /etc/rc.conf:


```
wlans_rsu0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

But when I enable my Interface I have this message :


```
ifconfig wlan0 up

rsu0: could not load firmware section IMEM
```


I have following errors but I found nothing on this one.
Someone could help me ?


----------



## shepper (Jul 7, 2016)

Did firmware version 1.2 (or greater) end up in /boot/kernel/rsu-rtl8712fw.ko?  Some systems that download firmware fail when the wireless interface is the only means to download said firmware.

Edit:  Spelling/Punctuation


----------



## AzTeK (Jul 12, 2016)

The firmware is present and loaded. I don't know how to check version.

wpa_supplicant says device not configured


----------



## tmpdmp (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm having some issues with my D-Link DWA-130 rev E1 device that also uses the rsu(4) drivers.

Like the OP, I did the following:

Added to /boot/loader.conf

```

```


```
if_rsu_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
rsu-rtl8712fw_load="YES"
```

Then did:
`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rsu0`
`# ifconfig wlan0 up scan`

Added to /etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_rsu0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Added to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (with my psk and ssid information of course)

```
network={
    ssid="myssid"
    psk="mypsk"
}
```

Then did a `# service netif restart` or reboot.

The good news is, it seems to be working some what as it actually scans and lists SSIDs.

However, any attempt to have it actually connect to my router and get internet access fails.

ifconfig(8) reveals that rsu0 is "status: associated" but wlan0, even on reboot, says "no carrier".

Any suggestions?

Also it says:

```
CAVEATS
     The rsu driver does not support any of the    802.11n    capabilities offered
     by    the adapters.
```

My router's radio type is set to auto but I can change it to legacy and avoid 802.11n.  Should it matter or will the rsu(4) drivers just not use 802.11n and the router will know?


----------



## tmpdmp (Aug 9, 2016)

Solved my issue.  Knew it for years what the problem was but never verified. D-Link DWA-130 rev E1 doesn't like ASUS routers (RTN65U) so I used my Netgear instead.  Worked instantly after adding the code below to their respective files.  Upon reboot, the wireless network was set up and connected right away.  Didn't have to mess with ifconfig.

Added to /boot/loader.conf

```
if_rsu_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
rsu-rtl8712fw_load="YES"
```

Added to /etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_rsu0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Added to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (with my psk and ssid information of course)

```
network={
    ssid="myssid"
    psk="mypsk"
}
```


----------



## mikebsd87 (Jul 8, 2017)

I know this thread is almost a year old, but if it someone is still dealing with this problem, I was able to get internet by removing this line from /etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="intet6 accept_rtadv"
```


----------

